# Beginner Level Pentatonic Exercise



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey I made this up myself a year ago! It really helped the patterns stick in my head better, and got my finger speed up a bit. I also found it's easier with some pentatonic patterns than others. 
Nice video, I really like the backing track, it makes it sound like music and not just "practice"


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Great to hear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

A common Brad Paisley style run is to play this, but replace the third note with a pull off to the open string above.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Edit: double post.


----------

